# Cucumber feeding station



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Feeding veggies to my fish is a new experience so I'm still learning. I had read about feeding cucumbers and saw a great video where a fellow was feeding his fish cucumber ... it was a big chunk. Eagerly I prepared my cucumber (I did not parboil it but did soak for a short time in some tank water) and threw it in the tank. Much to my surprise the cucumber floated to the top of the tank. Geez...how was I going to get that piece of cucumber to the lower part of the tank or stable so that the fish could work on it if they chose :-?

Here's what I came up with... I took a very small piece of rigid tubing and attached it to a longer piece of flexible tubing then stuck the rigid tubing through the cucumber (mounting it so to speak) and put the flexible tubing through a suction attachment then pushed the attachment down the side of the tank. Voila .. CUCUMBER FEEDING STATION :fish:

My fish have been feasting all day


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

nice. I usually stab a chop stick through a slice and shove it down into the stand. This seems more.. eloquent.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

thank you but I like your scenerio too as the fish get some "international" flavor


----------



## NYPDMOUNTIE (Jan 10, 2012)

Try raw zuccini. Cichlids love it. What's wrong with a rubberband and a rock?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

NYPDMountie...I suppose that would work too...I have some rock cairns I've made for plants (which some survive in the tanks and some don't)...I could have used those too and zucchini is on the menu next week ... thanks


----------



## Jayse (Feb 15, 2012)

A skewer would probably be the easiest... or even a chip clip (used to secure opened bags of chips and has a magnet that can be used on glass).

You can also use Nori which is paper thin Japanese seaweed strips (can be found in asian section of grocery store). No need to wet them or boil them.... just clip em on a chip clip and set in tank..... the fish gobble em up.


----------



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

I used the rock rubber band method until I saw another user on here with the simplest Idea. Stab a fork in it and drop it in. *** never gone back to the old method.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I use pvc pipe stick each end of the cucumber into small cut pieces of pipe and sit it in the aquarium.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I use mostly lettuce clips now. But I also have used the small lead weight sinkers that bunch plants are wrapped in. Most LFS that sell plants have tons of them in their tanks that they can give you or sell you for change.

Andy


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

Another vote for the rock and rubberband method here.


----------

